# MOVE IT for Heart Health



## Sasha (Feb 1, 2010)

In the same vein as the pink glove dance, the staff of ORMC get down and get funky to raise awareness for Heart Health! February is their cardiac awareness or "Red Month". Enjoy!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n_Ch5UAXOE[/youtube]


----------

